# Youth Hunts Question



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

I just noticed on the ODNR website that a spring turkey youth hunt is set up for a public area I was going to try this spring. I looked through the ODNR website and could not find any info as far as the sections of the public area to be used for the youth hunt. 

My question is has anyone run into this before and does this mean that I cannot hunt this area as I had planned??

I sent an email to ODNR asking the same question and have not heard back yet.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Are you going on a controlled hunt or taking your child???ODNR typically sets the dates for youth hunts before the regular season starts. So unless you are taking a child you will have to wait until April 23 like most of us.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

No, my daughter is not into hunting right now (just turned 9). I am trying to get her interested. 

The date ODNR had listed for that area was actually April 21 - May 20 (saturdays and sundays only which is the only time I can get up there too), the entire season.

The ODNR site mentioned 3 sections per day will be used and I really don't know how big a "section" they are refering to.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

You will not be able to hunt April 21 and 22 and depending on the size of the park a "section" could be anywhere from 25-100 acres. ODNR does a good job of giving maps for controlled and youth hunts.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

I know about April 21 and 22. My question to ODNR was about the rest of the season. I'll contact the local area office about how they have these sections set up. Maybe the spots I've been looking at aren't in the youth sections. 

I've got a few other places to go anyway.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Here is the response from ODNR:

"Turkey hunting in the Killbuck Marsh Refuge will be restricted to youth hunting with valid permit only.

If you have any other questions you can contact our Wildlife District 3 Office at (330-644-2293.

Thanks, Janice"

Bummer. I was looking forward to going there.


----------

